
Show HN: HappyMac – Make your Mac happy again - chris-laffra
https://github.com/laffra/happymac
======
bluesign
Looks cool but I am not sure how I feel about silent updates and possibility
of running arbitrary code on my computer. (probably with admin priviledges)
[0]

edit: also eula is strange as this is licensed with MIT license (according to
GitHub source):

You must not: \- Reeingineer the internal workings of the HappyMac app \- Copy
and redistribute the HappyMac app in any form or shape [1]

[0]
[https://github.com/laffra/happymac/blob/master/src/version_m...](https://github.com/laffra/happymac/blob/master/src/version_manager.py)

[1] [https://www.happymac.app/eula](https://www.happymac.app/eula)

~~~
chris-laffra
Correct. The source is licensed with MIT license. The downloadable version
from happymac.app has a different EULA. That said, the intent was to avoid
people copying the app, so the EULA has been changed to now replace the two
lines you quoted with: You must not: - Copy and redistribute the HappyMac app
under the same or similar name

------
pcdoodle
What is this BS? Can't run it without allowing access to the internet? It says
license missing? I thought this was open source?

~~~
chris-laffra
You are correct, HappyMac is open sourced at
[https://github.com/laffra/happymac](https://github.com/laffra/happymac). The
license check error should simply have been a log statement. Please reinstall
the app from [https://happymac.app](https://happymac.app) to get an updated
version. As this is open source, you can also build your own version from the
github sources, of course.

------
bluebluetimes
what does this do?

